# P J Kelly



## brianpurvis (Jan 15, 2011)

I am trying to contact family of P J Kelly, radio operator who sailed with Anchor Line. I sailed with PJ in the late 50s - early 60s. I have photos which may be of interest.


----------



## Robinj (Jul 20, 2005)

Hi Brian, His daughter used to be a member of SN I don't know if she still is. I will send you a PM with her last known e-mail address. He was senior R/O when I met you on the Egidia. Robin


----------



## helen (Jan 30, 2006)

brianpurvis said:


> I am trying to contact family of P J Kelly, radio operator who sailed with Anchor Line. I sailed with PJ in the late 50s - early 60s. I have photos which may be of interest.


Hi, I have just seen your message. Not been on for a while. Look forward to you contacting me. H


----------

